# The (Amare) trade rumor thread...



## the rattler

It's that time again and I want to know what you guys think as well as other fans from all teams...

It was reported in The Arizona Republic that Sarver is going to ride out the season with this team but talk radio stations out her are abuzz with trade rumors...

I'll come in here tommorrow night with a few suggestions of my own and probably shoot down in what you guys want in a trade...

Remember... If you want Amare, you're going to have to give up a lot...

Here's your chance to be a Fantasy GM...


----------



## bircan

*Re: The trade rumor thread...*

Ye, we want to sucker a team into taking this highly talented and explosive scoring forward, who unfortunately hasn't been able to anchor any defense or dominate on the boards as much as he should have.

Ok, well as always, we can wait and see how he improves (or not) the following season. But This option has probably been exhausted by all us fans and maybe even Kerr it seems (if he is willing to consider trading the "cornerstone"). 

So in any event, Shaq, Nash and Hill are going to retire or leave this team, and you are left with J-Rich and Barbosa I think? I would resign Barnes, and of course Amundson for his hustle off the bench. That team looks half-way to Golden State #2. Nash and Shaq clear ****loads of cap space.

In regards to what you can get for Amare... Hope that one team without a power big man is desperate enough to throw a couple of high first round picks, a promising young talent just about to turn the corner, and maybe you would want a vet to keep things ticking in the meantime. I dunno. I envision something like the deal that the T-wolves got for KG.

Also, does this team refocus on offense? Or again tries to mix offense and defense?


----------



## joser

*Re: The trade rumor thread...*

Would you(suns fans) take a Clippers 1st round pick and Randolph or Camby for Amare?


----------



## Hyperion

*Re: The trade rumor thread...*

no


----------



## HeatBall

*Re: The trade rumor thread...*

I think you guys better trade Amare for WHATEVER you can get because it is starting to become evident more and more that he is walking once his contract expires...


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: The trade rumor thread...*



HeatBall said:


> I think you guys better trade Amare for WHATEVER you can get because it is starting to become evident more and more that he is walking once his contract expires...


We'll see about that.

But his contract expires next yr, they don't have to get WHATEVER for him. They can hold out for something they want. Plus, I don't think they'll move him unless they got a great offer. But there's plenty of time.


----------



## HeatBall

*Re: The trade rumor thread...*

would u be willing to let his contract expire? It seems obvious he wants to get paid. With nash and shaq, what can you guys offer?


----------



## Hyperion

*Re: The trade rumor thread...*



HeatBall said:


> would u be willing to let his contract expire? It seems obvious he wants to get paid. With nash and shaq, what can you guys offer?


Let's see..... Shaq's contract is gone after next year, so is Nash's, and he wants to locked up long term with a max/near max deal. He would be the centerpiece to the Suns moving forward and it would be his team and his name in lights. On top of that he has quite a few businesses around Phoenix that would suffer greatly if he were to leave the Suns. Most notably his restaurant after his namesake "Stoudemire's" which is right next to the Arena.

The league's a business and his best interests are to stay in Phoenix unless New York and D'Antoni are interested.......:lol:


----------



## HeatBall

*Re: The trade rumor thread...*

without Nash stoudamire would suffer just like marion did. Unless you think an undersized Center who can't play D is what you want to make the centerpeice of your franchise. Him and J.Rich. would be a great defensive team for the playoffs..


----------



## bircan

*Re: The trade rumor thread...*

Wait, David Lee's defense is worse than Amare's???


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: The trade rumor thread...*

I have no idea what he is talking about. 


But if we're gonna trade Amare, the deal I'd want most but unlikely to happen is for Portland's Aldridge/Bayless/another young player/filler. But it'd have to be centered around young players with actual potential (which is not David Lee) and/or picks.


----------



## the rattler

*Re: The trade rumor thread...*



Dissonance19 said:


> I have no idea what he is talking about.
> 
> 
> But if we're gonna trade Amare, the deal I'd want most but unlikely to happen is for Portland's Aldridge/Bayless/another young player/filler. But it'd have to be centered around young players with actual potential (which is not David Lee) and/or picks.


I would be happy if we got Aldrige there Diss but you're right and it's not likeley to happen...

The Suns are looking for players with expiring contacts and young players with potential..

If the Suns do trade Amare then I don't expect it to happen until after the all-star game..

You can also tell that Steve Nash is no longer happy here and wants to be traded and I'm sure that a lot of teams in contention for the playoffs would be thrilled to have his services..

Shaq is having a year much better than I expected but if we can get that 20 mill off our books then I really have no objections...

Now would we trade all three? Of course not but I do see the Amare trade happening before the deadline and perhaps another minor trade..

Now I know I said that were looking for expiring contracts but how's this one for a tempting rattlesnake rumor and this one comes from Oklahoma City where it's been reported that Kevin Durant is on the trading block..


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: The trade rumor thread...*

Since he's playing in the All star game, it might happen after it's played and before the trade deadline. Or that's what I've heard. They also could elect to wait until the summer. 

If we could get Durant/fillers/our 2010 pick back, I'd be ALL for that over the LMA trade. Especially, if we can't get Bayless included. I would also have to think long and hard about it even if we could get Bayless lol. I don't know though, it'd be surprising if Durant's available. 

Nash has been *****ing the most. Apparently, he's untouchable, but he could also opt out after this season. It would probably take him to say privately to Kerr that he wants out or he's not gonna sign an extension for a trade to happen. I did hear Amare's wearing on him and that's part of his unhappiness. 

Probably be some teams wanting Shaq, but those teams may be weary since it's a different medical staff and I'm also not sure how many deals they want to make.


----------



## bircan

*Re: The trade rumor thread...*

lol Durant? That's crazy, most teams would give up what they can for that guy. But OKC is doing it well, kinda Portland style I guess you can call it. When the big 3 from Boston is no longer flash, they will see the shining youth that the departed Ray Allen allowed to blossom.


----------



## bircan

*Re: The trade rumor thread...*

The only reason Nash is untouchable, is because his offensive game is still top 5 caliber. Maybe it would also pay to receive a solid defensive back-up PG in any trade action, provided Nash is of course actually retained.


----------



## the rattler

*Re: The trade rumor thread...*



bircan said:


> The only reason Nash is untouchable, is because his offensive game is still top 5 caliber. Maybe it would also pay to receive a solid defensive back-up PG in any trade action, provided Nash is of course actually retained.


Nash is untouchable because there's nobody to back him up.. If you think Barbosa or Grajic(I know I mispelled his name) could takeover that role then you're kidding yourself...

My only question is, is who would be a solid defensive point guard???


----------



## bircan

*Re: The trade rumor thread...*

Good question. I suppose the back-up would just need to be able to stay in front of his man and be active - in any case, significantly better than Nash's man-to-man defense. Some names in the past were Knight and Johnson, or maybe just suggestions - but still very adequate as back-up. 

I don't know when Dragic is going to be ready, I feel he won't be able to make an impact here. Even with Nash gone, I can't see the team having enough confidence in the guy to give him good minutes. I wouldn't be surprised if they sign or trade for a PG after Nash is gone, and Dragic is still receiving garbage time.

But I doubt Kerr will be looking to pick up a PG anyway, probably more focused on talent/Stoudemire situation.


----------



## Hyperion

*Re: The trade rumor thread...*



Dissonance19 said:


> Since he's playing in the All star game, it might happen after it's played and before the trade deadline. Or that's what I've heard. They also could elect to wait until the summer.


most likely the day after the all star game, but yes, if Amare is moved it will be after the all star game. 


> If we could get Durant/fillers/our 2010 pick back, I'd be ALL for that over the LMA trade. Especially, if we can't get Bayless included. I would also have to think long and hard about it even if we could get Bayless lol. I don't know though, it'd be surprising if Durant's available.


We don't want a young talent to develop. We need an aging superstar. We need to go fully into WIN IT ALL NOW mode and trade for someone who is more skilled than who we currently have right now. I don't care about in three years from now because we're losing 60% of our starting lineup within two years. We're going to suck! So let's win it now! Get me Dirk! Get me Sheed! Just get me someone who is highly skilled in the PF spot and can play both ends and can pass the ball! 


> Nash has been *****ing the most. Apparently, he's untouchable, but he could also opt out after this season. It would probably take him to say privately to Kerr that he wants out or he's not gonna sign an extension for a trade to happen. I did hear Amare's wearing on him and that's part of his unhappiness.


It's a team option. He has no choice. If Kerr knows how to protect his job, he'll keep Nash here as long as he can, even if Nash says he wants out, that means that the Suns let his contract expire. 



> Probably be some teams wanting Shaq, but those teams may be weary since it's a different medical staff and I'm also not sure how many deals they want to make.


Shaq isn't worth trading. He's doing a great job at center. We just need a better defensive PF and a better offensive facilitator at PF. Amare is the black hole of basketball.


----------



## Basel

*Re: The trade rumor thread...*



> Don't be surprised if Amare gets traded by the deadline to Portland for LaMarcus Aldridge (with Raef Lafrentz included as trade filler for rules purposes).
> 
> The front offices in Portland and Phoenix have been regular trade partners in recent years, and much of the young talent now residing in Portland has come via picks they have scored in those deals with the Suns. These franchises have an open dialogue that they are comfortable with, and I think they are talking again. Seriously talking.
> 
> Both sides may still be angling for a little more of this or that to be included while they're dealing. For example, Phoenix would also love to score a backup and heir to Nash and Portland has amassed a rich cache of youngsters at PG.
> 
> Why for Portland? Amare would provide a more experienced and explosive interior scorer in the middle of the Portland youth corps. While Dallas-are-native Aldridge is young and talented, the track record of Amare is much more enticing - and he's still only 26.
> 
> Why for Phoenix? Aldridge is a bit more perimeter-oriented by nature (which better complements Shaq). He's also much more of a contributor on defense which the Suns badly need. And there's no question that Amare, for all his gifts, is unhappy, doesn't fit alongside Shaq, and presents a big problem to the Suns.


http://www.dallasbasketball.com/fullColumn.php?id=1307


----------



## JFizzleRaider

*Re: The trade rumor thread...*

I sure as hell hope Portland doesn't trade Aldridge for Amare (with or without Bayless added). I don't really want amare on Portland, I'd rather us try to upgrade at the SF or PG position


----------



## the rattler

*Re: The trade rumor thread...*



JFizzleRaider said:


> I sure as hell hope Portland doesn't trade Aldridge for Amare (with or without Bayless added). I don't really want amare on Portland, I'd rather us try to upgrade at the SF or PG position


I can't say I blame you for not wanting to give up Aldridge...

Two more rumors today with Portland and Chicago...

1-Portland: Trades Outlaw, Bayless, LaFrentz and a first round draft pick for Amare..

2-Chicago trades Tyrus Thomas, Drew Gooden, Joakim Noah and future draft considerations..


----------



## Damian Necronamous

*Re: The trade rumor thread...*

Any way Portland would give Oden, Bayless and LaFrentz for Amare?


----------



## the rattler

*Re: The trade rumor thread...*



Damian Necronamous said:


> Any way Portland would give Oden, Bayless and LaFrentz for Amare?


I would have to say NO CHANCE IN HELL...

I really feel for the Portland fans and when you look at the past and the future, it seems like deja vu all over again...

Portland could have had Michael Jordan and Kevin Durant but they took Sam Bowie and Greg Oden instead...

When I feel sorry for my team then I just look at the mistakes Portland has made and it makes me feel a little better but you guys still have the glory days from the 70's...


----------



## TheTruth34

*Re: The trade rumor thread...*

I was on espn about an hour ago and saw that they said the miami heat were strongly pursuing amare.

also in the article it said the suns were looking for a prospect and/or draft picks along with proven players.

hows this, its a gamble but it could be well worth it.

(trade machine approved)

*phoenix receives*
michael beasley
udonis haslem
daequan cook

*miami receives*
amare stoudemire

thoughts?


----------



## VeN

*Re: The trade rumor thread...*



TheTruth34 said:


> I was on espn about an hour ago and saw that they said the miami heat were strongly pursuing amare.
> 
> also in the article it said the suns were looking for a prospect and/or draft picks along with proven players.
> 
> hows this, its a gamble but it could be well worth it.
> 
> (trade machine approved)
> 
> *phoenix receives*
> michael beasley
> udonis haslem
> daequan cook
> 
> *miami receives*
> amare stoudemire
> 
> thoughts?


the mavs will do anything to get amare


----------



## JFizzleRaider

*Re: The trade rumor thread...*



the rattler said:


> I can't say I blame you for not wanting to give up Aldridge...
> 
> Two more rumors today with Portland and Chicago...
> 
> 1-Portland: Trades Outlaw, Bayless, LaFrentz and a first round draft pick for Amare..
> 
> 2-Chicago trades Tyrus Thomas, Drew Gooden, Joakim Noah and future draft considerations..


I'd say you can have Outlaw, but I wouldn't want to trade Bayless either. Plus it doesn't really make sense because Aldridge and Amare play the same positions, and Portland is trying to nurture Oden's mental state. Bringing in Amare would make him be even more down on himself than he is


----------



## Vuchato

*Re: The trade rumor thread...*

Nets have made an offer:



> Their first offer, according to a general manager who has an understanding of Kerr's wish list, undoubtedly includes young forwards Yi Jianlian and Ryan Anderson, along with one of the three first-round picks the Nets own over the next two summers. The GM requested anonymity because he was commenting on another team's players.


http://www.nj.com/nets/index.ssf/2009/02/new_jersey_nets_figure_to_be_i.html


----------



## Seuss

*Re: The trade rumor thread...*

I'm just curious as to whether or not the Suns are rebuilding.....Why try and keep Nash and Shaq if we're going to shop Amare? Doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: The trade rumor thread...*

That Nets deal is garbage. 

I'd say it's very unlikely the Suns do a deal with Portland that doesn't include LaMarcus Aldridge. 



Seuss said:


> I'm just curious as to whether or not the Suns are rebuilding.....Why try and keep Nash and Shaq if we're going to shop Amare? Doesn't make sense to me.


It sounds like we're blowing it up. I think we'd trade anyone if it were the right deal. Maybe summer time is when most go though. Kerr remains reluctant to deal Nash despite that.

And I don't think Amare goes by the deadline if we don't get a young player the magnitude of LMA/Beasley, etc.


----------



## the rattler

*Re: The trade rumor thread...*



Dissonance19 said:


> That Nets deal is garbage.
> 
> I'd say it's very unlikely the Suns do a deal with Portland that doesn't include LaMarcus Aldridge.
> 
> 
> 
> It sounds like we're blowing it up. I think we'd trade anyone if it were the right deal. Maybe summer time is when most go though. Kerr remains reluctant to deal Nash despite that.
> 
> And I don't think Amare goes by the deadline if we don't get a young player the magnitude of LMA/Beasley, etc.


I think a trade will go down but won't happen until after the all-star game and a lot depends on how we do against this road trip against the Pistons, 76'ers and Cavs... You were right when you said that it has to be the RIGHT deal though...

I also heard the Pistons were talking to us.. Has anybody heard what players this might involve?


----------



## bircan

*Re: The trade rumor thread...*



VeN said:


> the mavs will do anything to get amare


Which would necessarily entail Dirk. But it doesn't make sense for you guys to give him up, and you can't get an Amare and Dirk front court either so...

I don't know what the Pistons are thinking, but:

_Amare + Barbs for Wallace + Hamilton_

Wallace because it's expiring, and Rip because he would fit in Porter's system.

Detroit gets younger and faster, so look for an interesting and very potent combination of talent: Iverson, Stuckey, Prince, Amare, Barbosa, McDyess, Amir etc.

But Rip's contract is 5 yrs and that's going to hurt. Plus we don't get a young talent like Amir Johnson. So instead the deal could be Wallace, Amir + 6-7million in other player/s.

Thoughts? I actually like this deal for the Pistons, Amare could be the thing they need to give the fast break credibility.


----------



## the rattler

*Re: The trade rumor thread...*



bircan said:


> Which would necessarily entail Dirk. But it doesn't make sense for you guys to give him up, and you can't get an Amare and Dirk front court either so...
> 
> I don't know what the Pistons are thinking, but:
> 
> _Amare + Barbs for Wallace + Hamilton_
> 
> Wallace because it's expiring, and Rip because he would fit in Porter's system.
> 
> Detroit gets younger and faster, so look for an interesting and very potent combination of talent: Iverson, Stuckey, Prince, Amare, Barbosa, McDyess, Amir etc.
> 
> But Rip's contract is 5 yrs and that's going to hurt. Plus we don't get a young talent like Amir Johnson. So instead the deal could be Wallace, Amir + 6-7million in other player/s.
> 
> Thoughts? I actually like this deal for the Pistons, Amare could be the thing they need to give the fast break credibility.



I know that were highly interested in Stuckey and I would hate to see Barbosa go...


----------



## the rattler

*Re: The trade rumor thread...*

Keep an eye on the Bulls and Raptors in the latest trade rumors...

The Bulls trade is the one I mentioned earlier in this thread but here's the latest one and I'm sure it would involve more players and I would want Stuckey if this deal does go down...

Toronto gets: Amare Stoudamire

Detroit gets: Chris Bosh

Phoenix gets: Teyshawn Prince

Now as I said, there would be more players involved in that deal but this would be the main frame work of that deal..


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: The trade rumor thread...*



the rattler said:


> Keep an eye on the Bulls and Raptors in the latest trade rumors...
> 
> The Bulls trade is the one I mentioned earlier in this thread but here's the latest one and I'm sure it would involve more players and I would want Stuckey if this deal does go down...
> 
> Toronto gets: Amare Stoudamire
> 
> Detroit gets: Chris Bosh
> 
> Phoenix gets: Teyshawn Prince
> 
> Now as I said, there would be more players involved in that deal but this would be the main frame work of that deal..



I would hate this deal. Prince is not enough even with other things involved for Amare. I'd rather just do Amare for Bosh straight up with things involved.

Pistons aren't gonna trade Stuckey. It's Sheed/Prince, or Sheed/Amir (crap) for Amare.


----------



## the rattler

*Re: The trade rumor thread...*



Dissonance19 said:


> I would hate this deal. Prince is not enough even with other things involved for Amare. I'd rather just do Amare for Bosh straight up with things involved.
> 
> Pistons aren't gonna trade Stuckey. It's Sheed/Prince, or Sheed/Amir (crap) for Amare.


I'm not a big fan of that deal either but I do hold a little intrest in that Bulls deal..


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: The trade rumor thread...*

I absolutely hate that potential Bulls deal. I mean, Tyrus Thomas/Noah, expirings and picks? Or any of their potential deals. They don't have anything of interest to me. Like I've said, if we can't get a guy with potential of LMA or Beasley, we cannot move Amare. I think Kerr knows this, that you have to get a great prospect like that in return. Also, we can't do it for garbage (or at all), especially, if he keeps playing the way he is.


----------



## MeirToTheWise

*Re: The trade rumor thread...*

Only deals I've heard/seen mentioned on this board that I've liked thus far are the ones dealing with LMA or Beasley.


----------



## Vuchato

*Re: The trade rumor thread...*

I was under the assumption that Amare being traded was almost certain, and he was probably going to be moved for whatever the best package is.

Also, I personally think that Yi vs. Aldridge isn't as one sided as you'd think, and with Anderson, I think its a better package than just Aldridge alone. Feel free to call me a homer.


----------



## JFizzleRaider

*Re: The trade rumor thread...*



Vuchato said:


> I was under the assumption that Amare being traded was almost certain, and he was probably going to be moved for whatever the best package is.
> 
> Also, I personally think that Yi vs. Aldridge isn't as one sided as you'd think, and with Anderson, I think its a better package than just Aldridge alone. Feel free to call me a homer.


....

Come on man, explain to me how Yi Vs. Aldridge isn't one sided

I'm sure the Phoenix fans would rather have Aldridge than Yi and Anderson 10 times out of 10


----------



## Vuchato

*Re: The trade rumor thread...*



JFizzleRaider said:


> ....
> 
> Come on man, explain to me how Yi Vs. Aldridge isn't one sided
> 
> I'm sure the Phoenix fans would rather have Aldridge than Yi and Anderson 10 times out of 10


Yi and Anderson are both better rebounders than Aldridge, better shooters, and probably better defenders. Aldridge is more of a go to scorer, and better if you want him as the focus of your offense, but other than that, he doesn't really have an advantage.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: The trade rumor thread...*

They may be better outside shooters shooting 44% and 49% respectively (though they play less mins) to his 42%, but overall, Yi shoots 40% from the field, Anderson shoots 38%. Both guys can't do anything inside, shooting 39% and 41% up close. Aldridge shoots 54% inside, and 48% overall. They both avg less rebounds per game than him too. Aldridge may not be a great defender, but he's better than them. He's also got a lot more potential than either combined. 

Bottom line is, there's no way Kerr can come away with both these guys for Amare Stoudemire without getting laughed at all over the league.


But like they said during the Pistons game, Kerr told Bucher, nothing is imminent. Which means, if they don't get something worth their while, he's not going anywhere. Especially, not to mention, if they go on a roll before the deadline.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: The trade rumor thread...*

I wouldve thought that the Suns are after a veteran presence rather than a young player with a learning curve. Suns need to win now - not wait on development of youngsters.

Thats why they need a starting calibre big man who can defend, plus strong role players for Amare. Defense is the priority.

Suns should be looking at Rasheed + Johnson + young player + picks, or Marion + Haslem + young player, or David Lee + QRich + Malik Rose for Amare + Tucker...

Nash Nash Nash
JRich JRich JRich
QRich Marion Hill
Lee Haslem Sheed
Shaq Shaq Shaq

Think of it like the AI/Billups trade. We all know who the 'better' player is, but chemistry wise, any of these deals would improve the Suns IMO.


----------



## JFizzleRaider

*Re: The trade rumor thread...*



MB30 said:


> Think of it like the AI/Billups trade. We all know who the 'better' player is, but chemistry wise, any of these deals would improve the Suns IMO.


That doesn't make sense... Billups was the better player in the trade


----------



## Wade County

*Re: The trade rumor thread...*

by better player, im saying the 'better' individual player. Iverson is one of the best individual players of all time, he's just not a good chemistry guy. 

Cmon man, you know what I mean!


----------



## bircan

*Re: The trade rumor thread...*

Yea 'better' as in individual stats or actually better for the team chemistry and flow.


----------



## Hyperion

*Re: The trade rumor thread...*

The Suns need a player that can help them win now. I just don't see why we'd go into rebuilding mode with all of this talent here. Salvage the season with a great trade of a seasoned vet with an expiring/near expiring contract (Sheed or Dirk) with a young so-so talent. Obviously we can't get both and if I were pressed, I would choose to get the veteran with two or three years left in him that is better than Amare now than a possibly great talent. Let's face it, either they're great from day one or they will never be great.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: The trade rumor thread...*



MB30 said:


> I wouldve thought that the Suns are after a veteran presence rather than a young player with a learning curve. Suns need to win now - not wait on development of youngsters.
> .


Their thinking is though, if they're gonna give up a 26 yr old Amare, you need to get young talent with a lot of potential for the future. Also, while they're doing it, they might as well save money with the expirings and collect picks. But if the team wasn't 28-21, they wouldn't be seriously listening to offers right now though. They probably realize they can't contend with this team now (because almost everyone is available according to the report), but they're not gonna admit it publically.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: The trade rumor thread...*

Some news, who knows if it's true...

I'd be SUPER pissed if we settle on this to the point of where I'm not sure I can root for this team. I reaaally don't like what they have to offer. 

Tyrus? Not bad, but his ceiling is not very high. But Thabo. Ew. Noah? **** no. Their 1st rd pick is not gonna be good either.

Hold on to Amare and wait for the summer time, if you can't get anything better.

link



> As we all know, the Bulls and Suns have had lengthy discussions about a possible trade that would send All Star big man Amare Stoudemire to Chicago. The Bulls are very much in the running to land Stoudemire, as GM John Paxson is willing to package just about any deal mutliple players involved to get him, except for Derrick Rose of course. One scenario that is very possible and has been discussed the most would be a deal that would send Drew Gooden, Tyus Thomas, Thabo Sefoloshia and a 1st round pick to the Suns in exchange for Stoudemire. However, Steve Kerr would like Joakim Noah added to the deal as well. Phoenix will continue to talk with other teams to see if they can either find a better deal, or wait and see if the Bulls will add Noah to the trade. The Bulls want Stoudemire so much, that adding Noah may just happen. Even then, the ball will still be in the Suns court as they have multiple teams to work with and several deals to weigh out, the highest bidder will win.


----------



## MeirToTheWise

I'm sooo not in favor of that Bulls trade. Ugh...


----------



## The Krakken

:laugh: I'm SOOOOOO in favor of that bulls trade.


----------



## Wade County

That Bulls trade is god awful!

Suns get nothing but question marks and junk.


----------



## Dissonance

There's also some talk that Riley wants Barbosa included with Amare for Marion/Beasley, but Kerr wants Chalmers in return if they insist on him.


----------



## Wade County

^ That aint happening.

Perhaps Marion/Beasley + someone like Anthony or something - but if you're taking Beasley, youre not getting Chalmers.

Id rather just us keep Beasley, I dont want to lose him


----------



## Dissonance

MB30 said:


> ^ That aint happening.
> 
> Perhaps Marion/Beasley + someone like Anthony or something - but if you're taking Beasley, youre not getting Chalmers.
> 
> Id rather just us keep Beasley, I dont want to lose him


Yeah, I doubt adding in Chalmers will happen too. 

I'd rather they just do Amare/Barbosa for Marion/Beasley. Best out there (that we know of). Only deal worse than the Bulls deal is Detroit's potential package of Amir/fillers/picks/Sheed. I think I'd rather the Suns just get Jeff Green/picks/fillers than either Chicago/Detroit's. He just better not ****ing settle.

Hm, yeah, I'd probaby be on the fence if I were a Heat fan. Knowing what Beasley could become or getting someone like Amare. Then who knows, Beasley could turn out better. But I know a lot of you were excited about Beasley. It's tough.


----------



## rocketeer

i really don't see portland giving up aldridge and definitely not anything more than alridge/raef.

but really, if portland was to get involved with an amare deal, i think it would have to be some kind of 3 way deal. portland could send raef's contract, outlaw, sergio and/or one of the rookies, and a maybe pick to the suns and have the suns send amare to a 3rd team to get portland a near allstar quality sf along with either pg or pf help(and possibly send a player of picks the suns way depending on the actual players involved.

it all really depends on what the suns are looking for though. if getting expirings is important then a deal with portland for raef's contract that is mostly covered by insurance anyway should be pretty appealing.


----------



## Dissonance

Well, there's been no specifics on what Portland's been offering (if they even are). But they are one of the teams calling about Amare though. It's too early in process for 3 way talks and Oden/Amare/LMA would not make sense either. Guess, we'll if anything else comes out about them though.


Come across some things, just now though.

link


> The Bulls are far from the only team talking to the Phoenix Suns about a deal for Amare Stoudemire. The Golden State Warriors haven't hidden their interest, and the New Jersey Nets admitted their talks with the Suns were unproductive.
> 
> Bulls general manager John Paxson declined to comment on Stoudemire.
> 
> *But a source shot down one report that the Bulls and Miami Heat were the front-runners to land Stoudemire, saying the two teams that have offered the most for the All-Star forward have yet to be publicly identified.*
> According to Miami media, the Heat has been trying to get Suns president Steve Kerr to take back Shawn Marion, who went to Miami for Shaquille O'Neal last February. The Heat also likely would have to part with forward Michael Beasley, whom it selected with the second pick in the draft last summer after the Bulls took Derrick Rose.


----------



## Hyperion

I'd make a Matrix plus Beeze for Amare trade in a heartbeat.


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS

Am I the only one who realizes exactly how dangerous a Sheed/Shaq frontcourt would be? I'd be all for a Prince/Sheed trade, if that's even a possibility. That'd shore up our defense like crazy, give us some outside shooting to put next to Shaq in the frontcourt, and give us a versatile defensively apt SF.

If it's out there, I'd take that in a heartbeat. In general I'd just really like to have Sheed.


----------



## Dissonance

Zei_Zao_LS said:


> Am I the only one who realizes exactly how dangerous a Sheed/Shaq frontcourt would be? I'd be all for a Prince/Sheed trade, if that's even a possibility. That'd shore up our defense like crazy, give us some outside shooting to put next to Shaq in the frontcourt, and give us a versatile defensively apt SF.
> 
> If it's out there, I'd take that in a heartbeat. In general I'd just really like to have Sheed.


From what I'm hearing, it's Sheed/Amir/maybe another young player/picks. Bleh. Sheed wouldn't be resigned and Amir doesn't offer anything for the future. I'd seriously consider Prince/Sheed though if it were on the table. 



Some new things I've heard today..

They've discussed with Golden State a deal involving Biedrins/Randolph/Turiaf (maybe someone else instead). But another deal would have to be done to set this up. 

And the Grizzlies, something centering around Rudy Gay and maybe another young player, their 1st. Or *maybe* packaging Barbosa and getting their 1st instead. I think I'd rather these 2 deals out of what's being rumored, since Portland doesn't seem that involved and I'm not sure what's going on with Miami. 

Nothing's close at this point though. Again, they just better not ****ing settle.


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS

Gay would be a hell of a piece, but we really do need someone that we can put in the lineup to actually replace Amare. We've got plenty of production at the 2/3 spots (Grant, J-Rich, Matt Barnes, Leandro, even Alando Tucker and Jared Dudley), we need someone to replace Amare as a starting PF (I like Amundson, but he's not a starter) and provide a real presence next to Shaq.

That said, I really still don't like the idea of trading Amare. I feel like the main problem we have isn't Amare, it's how we're using him.


----------



## MeirToTheWise

Zei_Zao_LS said:


> Gay would be a hell of a piece, but we really do need someone that we can put in the lineup to actually replace Amare. We've got plenty of production at the 2/3 spots (Grant, J-Rich, Matt Barnes, Leandro, even Alando Tucker and Jared Dudley), we need someone to replace Amare as a starting PF (I like Amundson, but he's not a starter) and provide a real presence next to Shaq.
> 
> *That said, I really still don't like the idea of trading Amare. I feel like the main problem we have isn't Amare, it's how we're using him.*


Same... I just don't think they've tried everything they can on the offensive end. This balanced attack they're trying to run is just too inconsistent. I just think that when both Hill and Shaq are on the floor with Nash and Stoudemire, it takes away from Nash being able to operate on the floor and from Amare rolling to the basket, which in turn opens up the shooters. The middle's clogged, which never happened pre-Shaq. I just don't like Porter's rotations/coaching at the moment.


----------



## Dissonance

Yeah, but this trade is supposed to be all about the team giving up and the Front office not thinking Amare is worth the 20M or more he is gonna command after he opts out next yr. Even though, I'm sure if they weren't 28-22, there would be no talk about it. But I don't think they're concerned about winning now anymore. 

Getting Rudy would be for the future, so it wouldn't matter about who's at what spot this yr. Hill and Barnes are probably unlikely to return next yr and they probably want to pawn Tucker off in any deal they can.


----------



## Dissonance

:jawdrop: Holy ****. If this is true, and they do not take this, I swear I am done.

link


> The Portland Trail Blazers have made a strong play for Amare Stoudemire, discussing a package that includes LaMarcus Aldridge, Jerryd Bayless, and Raef LeFrentz's $12.7 million expiring contract, a person with direct knowledge of the talks told CBSSports.com Tuesday


----------



## JFizzleRaider

c'mon. Pritchard isn't that stupid. I think the writer pulled that one out of his bum bum


----------



## Dissonance

JFizzleRaider said:


> c'mon. Pritchard isn't that stupid. I think the writer pulled that one out of his bum bum


Well, yeah I won't believe it until it's from a better source or someone respected in the media. While true, Pritchard is smart, I do get a impatient vibe with him though. Like he wants to win now or asap.


----------



## rocketeer

if the blazers had offered that, the trade would have happened already. no chance the suns would have turned that down.

i wouldn't be surprised if the suns asked for that, but i would be absolutely shocked if something like that goes down. if aldrdige/raef is trading for amare, i wouldn't expect any of the blazer rookies to be involved. someone like sergio or the rights to freeland, maybe.


----------



## rocketeer

Dissonance19 said:


> Well, yeah I won't believe it until it's from a better source or someone respected in the media While true, Pritchard is smart, I do get a impatient vibe with him though. Like he wants to win now or asap.


really? it seems to me like he's very patient and likes what he's put together so far.


----------



## JFizzleRaider

"The Blazers lost any chance of being a major player in free agency this summer when Darius Miles came out of medical retirement and joined the Memphis Grizzlies."

That comment makes him lose credibility. The Blazers can still have a good chunk of cap space this offseason if they so please


----------



## MeirToTheWise

Wow Diss... I sooooooo hope that's true... Why can't we get a more reliable source to comment on it?


----------



## Dissonance

Not surprising, Gambo and Ash (AZ radio guys) saying that LMA rumor is false. 

Also, saying there is no done deal (which is the rumor out there about Detroit for their garbage). 


All right, so make a deal with Memphis


----------



## Dissonance

Memphis turned down a deal

link



> Heisley didn’t discuss specifics about the talks, only saying that he spoke with Sarver twice and the Suns were firm in their requirements for dealing Stoudemire
> 
> The Suns are said to have asked the Griz to consummate a deal that included forwards Rudy Gay and Hakim Warrick, and point guard Mike Conley.


Gee, how bout we just ask for Gay/1st rd/Warrick/Lowry, instead if that's the case? Smh. Because, I don't even like Conley at all.




> Several NBA insiders asserted that Phoenix and Miami would like Memphis to facilitate a deal that would send Stoudemire to South Beach. One scenario has the Griz possibly acquiring Heat rookie forward Michael Beasley in the three-way transaction.



and it looks like we do not in fact like Michael Beasley or we might have done just a straight up trade with Miami. I'm not sure if Rudy Gay would be involved coming back here. Which then I'd be seriously pissed off more than I would with a deal involving Chicago or Detroit.


----------



## the rattler

Let's just make the BEST deal on the table and I hope that Portland deal is true and I wouldn't be surprised if it was Portland...

Gambo and Ash aren't in Kerr's office which makes them as smart as us...

I actually prefer Bob Kemp on the 1060 dial over those two *** clowns.. Problem is.. I can get 620 and not 1060 in my work place so I'm forced to listen to crap...

If you're right on this one Diss then I'm giving you a man hug...

What's a man hug??:eek8:


----------



## Dissonance

the rattler said:


> Let's just make the BEST deal on the table and I hope that Portland deal is true and I wouldn't be surprised if it was Portland...
> 
> Gambo and Ash aren't in Kerr's office which makes them as smart as us...
> 
> I actually prefer Bob Kemp on the 1060 dial over those two *** clowns.. Problem is.. I can get 620 and not 1060 in my work place so I'm forced to listen to crap...
> 
> If you're right on this one Diss then I'm giving you a man hug...
> 
> What's a man hug??:eek8:


Nah, not just Gambo and Ash, I've read other places too and that LMA was never on the table. 


It's not like I'm predicting it'd happen, or reporting it. Just posting it. But I'd give you a man hug if it somehow came true haha. Which seems unlikely. 

Did you see what I posted above your post though?


----------



## Ruff Draft

http://games.espn.go.com/nba/featur...2794&teams=8~21~21~29~21~29~22~21~8&te=&cash=


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS

Ruff Draft said:


> http://games.espn.go.com/nba/featur...2794&teams=8~21~21~29~21~29~22~21~8&te=&cash=


Blazer fans are going to be aaaaaaaaaangry at you.


----------



## DANNY

Ruff Draft said:


> http://games.espn.go.com/nba/featur...2794&teams=8~21~21~29~21~29~22~21~8&te=&cash=


wow not bad


----------



## DANNY

Zei_Zao_LS said:


> Blazer fans are going to be aaaaaaaaaangry at you.


seems fair to me. 

oh yeah i forgot every blazer scrub is an all-star to blazer fans


----------



## JFizzleRaider

DANNY said:


> seems fair to me.
> 
> oh yeah i forgot every blazer scrub is an all-star to blazer fans


hahahahaha yeah sure thing. Way to generalize a whole fanbase

Blazers won't trade Rudy, I can guarantee you that. If it was up to me i wouldnt care, and yes I think I would do that deal.


----------



## Dissonance

Ike/Lowry/Amir/Fernandez? I like Rudy and Lowry but it's not enough to get for Amare. We need to get at least a main player in it.


----------



## DANNY

JFizzleRaider said:


> hahahahaha yeah sure thing. Way to generalize a whole fanbase
> 
> Blazers won't trade Rudy, I can guarantee you that. If it was up to me i wouldnt care, and yes I think I would do that deal.


blazers wont trade rudy because... chicks dig rudy?


----------



## rocketeer

DANNY said:


> blazers wont trade rudy because... chicks dig rudy?


how often do teams trade first round picks during their rookie year?


----------



## JFizzleRaider

DANNY said:


> blazers wont trade rudy because... chicks dig rudy?


#1 teams usually don't trade 1st round picks in their first years

#2 KP spent a hell of a lot of time trying to get Rudy over here, and it would be kind of a dick move to suddenly move him when he's made sure Rudy knows he is a part of the Blazers future


----------



## MeirToTheWise

LOL @ Diss's avatar ^_^


----------



## the rattler

Dissonance19 said:


> Ike/Lowry/Amir/Fernandez? I like Rudy and Lowry but it's not enough to get for Amare. We need to get at least a main player in it.


I would be aaaaaaaaaaaaangry if that trade happened...


----------



## DANNY

JFizzleRaider said:


> #1 teams usually don't trade 1st round picks in their first years
> 
> #2 KP spent a hell of a lot of time trying to get Rudy over here, and it would be kind of a dick move to suddenly move him when he's made sure Rudy knows he is a part of the Blazers future


i see your point but if beasley's name is being discussed in trade rumors, likely means anyone can get traded. 

it's strictly business. if the blazers fail to acquire amare or prince just to be mr.nice guy to rudy, how do you think the fans would react?

but you're right. since KP is set on not doing any deals during the season, rudy will not be moved atless for now.


----------



## JFizzleRaider

DANNY said:


> i see your point but if beasley's name is being discussed in trade rumors, likely means anyone can get traded.
> 
> it's strictly business. if the blazers fail to acquire amare or prince just to be mr.nice guy to rudy, how do you think the fans would react?
> 
> but you're right. since KP is set on not doing any deals during the season, rudy will not be moved atless for now.


Well Beasleys name is being discussed, but who knows if its actually Miami talking about moving him. Could be Phoenix trying to spark interest or even possibly Beasley's agent if he doesn't like it in Miami for whatever reason.

From what I know a lot of portland fans dont think amare would be a good fit next to oden, but would love to get their hands on prince. I think a lot of fans would be willing to part with rudy and outlaw for prince.

KP might surprise some people and make a trade before the deadline because he probably feels pressured to. I just don't think rudy will be traded. I could see Batum being moved as a more likely player just because KP doesn't have as much invested into him. Possibly Bayless, although I wouldn't want him going anywhere.


----------



## JFizzleRaider

Amare for Raef Lafrentz, Jerryd Bayless and a 1st round pick? Uh yes please

http://www.azcentral.com/sports/suns/articles/2009/02/14/20090214porter0215.html


----------



## Dissonance

^I'd at least hope another young player might be thrown into it, or something. But getting Bayless is a million times better than JJ Hickson and that crap from the Cavs.


----------



## the rattler

According to ESPN's insider Mark Stein... There's not a deal out there that the Suns really like and there's a chance that Amare can still be with the Suns after the trading deadline..


----------



## DANNY

well thats good news. maybe the suns should sign steve kerr to a minimum contract and trade his ass?


----------



## the rattler

DANNY said:


> well thats good news. maybe the suns should sign steve kerr to a minimum contract and trade his ass?


I WANT STEVE KERR GONE...

A post will be coming up soon...


----------

